
BlackBerry Priv review: Android fixes the OS, but the hardware can’t compete - bane
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/11/blackberry-priv-review-android-fixes-the-os-but-the-hardware-cant-compete/
======
jimrandomh
The main differentiating factor is that this phone has a slide-out keyboard in
portrait orientation. That's not for everyone, but it is something I miss
greatly and could see myself picking based on. The review points out that an
on-screen keyboard is bigger, but that's not really the point - with an
onscreen keyboard you can't learn to type by feel, you always have to look at
it. (On the other hand, the sliding/Swype style for onscreen keyboards is
pretty nice, and definitely narrows the gap between physical thumb keyboards
and onscreen ones.)

------
on_and_off
[http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-
content/uploads/2015/11/1-1-2-...](http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-
content/uploads/2015/11/1-1-2-980x653.jpg)

Interesting. An physical keyboard does indeed look not that useful against a
big phone. I would be curious to try it out, but I doubt that just tactile
feedback is enough to offset the fact that these buttons are really tiny.
Maybe that a physical keyboard would work better in landscape ?

------
walterbell
Is RIM using different hardware suppliers for the Passport flagship vs. this
Android device?

If RIM could license their combination keyboard+trackpad technology, Logitech
and other mobile keyboards would benefit. E.g. the iPad Pro keyboard needs
touch navigation to reduce the traversal distance needed for common screen-
button-presses.

------
kchoudhu
Did anyone else see the phone and think "Dell Venue Pro"?

------
godzillabrennus
This will be the last blackberry phone. They were crushed.

